# Administration of Baptism



## johnc (Jan 26, 2015)

At a church I attended recently, there was a baptism. For the baptism all the elders and deacons and their wives were called forward to stand around the family of the infant while the pastor administered the baptism. I've seen elders and deacons called forward for baptisms before but I've never seen wives called forward as well. Is this proper?

John


----------



## kodos (Jan 26, 2015)

What was the stated purpose in the wives coming forward? Office bearers, and family I can expect to see up front. But it is troubling that others would be as well.


----------



## johnc (Jan 26, 2015)

To my knowledge, no reason was given. I suppose I might have missed it, but I don't think so.


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2015)

What brand of church? You indicate it is one you attended recently, which suggests it isn't your home church.


----------



## jprince (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah I want to know the answer to the same question Rom is asking. It does indeed seem strange that the wives would come forward. I don't necessarily know if it would be unbiblical, but it could at least be an indication as to what they believe about women's role in the Church.


----------



## johnc (Jan 26, 2015)

Edward said:


> What brand of church? You indicate it is one you attended recently, which suggests it isn't your home church.



It's a PCA church.


----------



## johnc (Jan 26, 2015)

jprince said:


> Yeah I want to know the answer to the same question Rom is asking. It does indeed seem strange that the wives would come forward. I don't necessarily know if it would be unbiblical, but it could at least be an indication as to what they believe about women's role in the Church.



No explanation was given that I heard other than the call to come forward (elders/deacons/wives).


----------



## Edward (Jan 26, 2015)

johnc said:


> It's a PCA church.



Did they otherwise follow the the prescriptions of the Book of Church Order (Chapter 56)?

Rather than speculate, I think I'd contact the pastor and ask why they do that. It could be something that he's inherited and hasn't been able to deal with yet, or it may be something he's instituted for some reason. Or it could have been a one-off based on special circumstances.


----------



## johnc (Jan 27, 2015)

Edward said:


> johnc said:
> 
> 
> > It's a PCA church.
> ...



I'm not sure all the points in 56-4 were covered (there are a lot of them), but otherwise 56 was followed.


----------

